

Predictions about the January 15 Facebook event - noveltysystems
http://facebooklogin.net/news/what-does-facebook-have-up-its-sleeve-the-top-eight-predictions-about-the-january-15-event/

======
msoad
Facebook will launch a new ad platform for websites and apps I guess. In your
website and your app, Facebook knows who is using it(thanks to their Graph API
and iOS SDK). That is a huge opportunity.

~~~
noveltysystems
Yeah, I agree. I think a Facebook ad network is on the way.

------
noveltysystems
A Facebook search engine would be cool, but I don't think it's coming any time
soon. I heard someone suggest they could have 20% search engine market share
overnight with their 1 billion + users. What do you guys think?

